# Zorfox's Planted Tank Calculator



## HiNtZ (7 Sep 2016)

Anyone else here use this for calculating their dosing?

Been using it for couple of months now and I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. I'd be interested to hear other's experiences with it..... there seems a lot of functionality that I'm not familiar with too much yet but am eager to master it.


Definitely worth a look either way.


----------

